

Textbook publishers ignoring Texas school board’s inane intervention - Oletros
http://arstechnica.com/science/2013/10/textbook-publishers-ignoring-texas-school-boards-inane-interventions/

======
RougeFemme
This has impact beyond Texas. Since Texas is such a populous state, its
approved books end up in a lot of other states, who, understandably, want to
take advantage of the economies of scale. . but end up with books with
questionable content by their own state standards.

------
Oletros
What Texas has done is very embarrassing

